# electric bass for sale



## Tiarhlu (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a blue Dean Edge 5. Here are some pictures:

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/pdmq/dean1.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/pdmq/dean2.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/pdmq/dean3.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/pdmq/dean4.jpg

It's only two years old and hasn't been played much. A little neck adjustment couldn't hurt but it's in fine shape otherwise. This bass is LOUD, even with the action lowered. I'm asking $300 including a case. Guitar Center and Musician's Friend have them for $389 new with no case. 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Dean-Edge-5-5-String-Bass-519803-i1150731.gc
http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Dean-Edge-5-5String-Bass?sku=519803


----------

